# Réflexion d'un jour de pluie....



## ChantalGoya (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Voici qq semaines que je fais un ticket "spécial courses repas et goûter des enfants" pour voir un peu où j'en suis niveau tarif et hausses des prix.
Bon ben comme beaucoup, je constate que mon budget à augmenter et que ça colle vraiment limite avec mon tarif. Parfois, ça ne match pas 😱

Je me dis que je ne veux pas diminuer la qualité car je fonctionne déjà beaucoup en circuit court et local et bio et tout et tout.... Des prix équivalent aux supermarchés du coin pour une qualité largement supérieure.

Et puis il y a aussi le prix de l'électricité qui ça s'envoler sans parler du prix des sacs de pellets qui a triplé quasi.
Malheureusement, je ne peux pas travailler dans le noir (suggestion de mon voisin) 🤣 et encore moins ne pas chauffer car il ferait très très vite à peine 10°C cet hiver. Déjà là c'est limite.... J'ai attaqué des petits temps de flamber pour couper l'humidité.

Bref, toutes ces augmentations vont forcément nous obliger à revoir nos tarifs ?

Vous y avez déjà réfléchi ?


----------



## papillon (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

c'est déjà fait pour ma part


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui, pas pour le contrat en cours mais pour le prochain oui.

Fini les Ie au minimum.

Et idem pour les salaires.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Septembre 2022)

J'ai augmenté le prix du repas depuis début septembre pour tout le monde
Les nouveaux et les anciens


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

D'ici la fin du mois il me restera juste 2 contrats : mon petit-fils et un autre enfant du même âge, pour qui il est convenu au contrat que je fournisse les repas. Ces 2 contrats se finiront en Août 2023.
Vu que je cuisine pour mon petits fils et moi, faire une portion de plus pour l'autre enfant ne consomme pas plus de gaz..
Je n'ai pas prévu de reprendre d'autres contrats ensuite. Mais si je devais être dans l'obligation d'en reprendre (recul d'ici là de l'âge de la retraite dans la future réforme par exemple),  je mettrai des indemnités d'entretien adaptées à la situation économique et pour les repas, soit je déciderai de ne plus m'en occuper (mais il y aura toujours le gaz ou l'électricité pour les réchauffer, à mes frais si je ne prévois pas de clause de "réchauffage"..... soit  j'afficherai 10 euros pour le repas du midi et 5 euros pour le goûter . . . .  et si les parents acceptent au moins les frais seront amortis...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Pour les contrats en cours je ne change rien pour le moment à moins que les prix ne cessent d'augmenter et là je proposerai un avenant à mon contrat. 

Pour le dernier contrat que j'ai signé en septembre j'ai augmenté mes tarifs sur les indemnités de repas 

Pour les indemnités d'entretien je m'y retrouve car j'ai 4 accueillis 
Environ 15 euros par jour pour tous

Et je n'ai pas des charges énormes 
Chauffage collectif et mon bailleur a geler les prix sur le chauffage pour cet année donc je ne payerai pas plus chère et serait chauffée comme les autres années


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

je viens de signer un contrat, pour un enfant de 2ans et demi, j'ai augmenté mon tarif  repas de 0,50€, à la prochaine hausse du smic, je proposerai une augmentation du tarif repas pour les 2 autres , ceux que j'ai depuis l'an dernier


----------



## Titine15 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Moi j'ai augmenté le repas de midi de 50 cts et le goûter est resté à 1.5 euros
Bonne journée


----------



## ChantalGoya (28 Septembre 2022)

Merci, je pense que je vais demander une augmentation de 0,50€ par repas. 

Les indemnités..... La stère de bois est passée de 75€ à 100€.
L'électricité n'augmente pas jusqu'à la fin de l'année.
Je verrais en janvier sauf factures énormes d'ici là. On ne sait jamais à quoi s'attendre.


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pour les Pellets, l'an dernier 300 euros la pelette, 542 cette année..... Youpi


----------



## ChantalGoya (28 Septembre 2022)

Et une palette dure combien de temps @Nanou91 ?


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@ChantalGoya 
En général il me faut une palette et demi par hiver.


----------



## Petuche (28 Septembre 2022)

Je ne fournis pas les repas mais pour les frais entretien je n'ai pas touché aux contrats en cours mais j'ai augmenté sur mon 'nouveau contrat.
Hé oui les pellets ont fais un bon énorme. La saison dernière le sac était à 4.60 et là il est à. ..15e!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

J ai que des anciens contrats vue que ça fait + de 4 ans que je travail avec les Meme PE .
Depuis le 1 er septembre j ai augmenter mon tarif horaire et repas j ai expliqué le pourquoi aux PE et ils on tous été d accord


----------



## Nounou du pôle (29 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part , j’ai rien augmenté , sauf que maintenant j’ai 3 accueillis et je ne prépare pas les repas . Les parents font de bon petit plat mijoté à leur enfant j’adore , le côté où j’adore moins se sont la tonne de tup qu’ils me mettent  . Un pour la salade ,un pour la sauce , un pour le plat chaud et 2 autres compotes et laitages plus le 4h  deux autres je m’en sort plus … l’eau coule à fléau pour nettoyer tt ces tup , avec la hausse du gaz j’en ai marre de faire couler tte cette eau


----------



## ChantalGoya (29 Septembre 2022)

@Nounou du pôle, ici tout passe au lave vaisselle. Quand le repas est fourni par le PE, les boîtes sont lavées soit à la tournée de midi soit à la tournée du soir.
Pas de lavage à la main.
Ils récupèrent le lendemain ou le lundi.


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Non toujours pas prevu d'augmentation d'IR, seulement les IE qd le decret l'annonce et mon taux horaire à date anniversaire.
Je prefère me concentrer sur mon taux horaire que les indemnités.


----------

